# Speaking of being against clothes. Hope is, Ruby is unaware-pics to prove it!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

While the girls were lazily napping yesterday, I tried to sneak sweaters on them. My husband kept telling them how pretty they looked in their coats. COATS? Come on. Their coats are in the closet, for crying out loud. These are CLEARLY sweaters. Once again, he looked at me like I have gone off the Chi deep end.

Anyway. Here are pics of them in their sweaters. Short lived for Hope as evidenced by the pic of the flailing and trying to remove it. Ruby acts as if nothing has changed. She just wears it.

What happened? What am I wearing??









MUST come off!!









I do not mind the sweater but could you put me down?









Okay. Will you will wear it for a BIT if I will??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL just leave it on her til she's used to it  She will appreciate it in the winter when she can still go out in the cold!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are both so adorable! Love the sweaters!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

They are super cute! Love the sweaters.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Tyson objects to clothes just sits and sulks, your girls looks adorable


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

They are soo cute. And I love the sweaters. Twiggy reacts like Hope, flails around on her back trying to figure out how to get it off. lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks!

Later after we took off her sweater she was biting and pulling at Ruby's sweater trying to get it off! 

I plan to keep it up! Finally the sweaters are now not as easy to squirm out of since they are becoming such big girls (well, the sweaters are XS, you get the idea)!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sooooo cute! Hope is cracking me up!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Omgoodness! How cute! They are both so sweet, and their sweaters are absolutely adorable!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think they both look adorable.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, they are just too cute!! The one of Hope trying to bite her way out of it is hilarious! Silly little girl! They are just darling! : )


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh so cute and great captions x


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

LMBO!!!! Hope is hilarious!!! Both are adorable....I love seeing pictures of them


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

They are two of my absolute FAVORITES!!! They look so cute in those sweaters. Great colors for them!  Ruby has the perfect color coat too. What color is she exactly? I love it.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi karen i love to see your girls their always fun to read about their so much like twins both being tinies i would love for my next chih to be a tiny what do you look for when searching for one that small as your girls thanks


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

These pic are too cute. Love their sweaters. They look cozy even if Hope does not agree.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh! They look sooo cute in their little jumpers!

I did buy a jumper for Harry, but I was worried I was going to break his little legs trying to put it on and off, so he's only worn it once! (I'm going to open the seam so I can put buttons or snaps along it to make it easier to put on and take off.)


----------

